# Does anyone know what this Pottery Craft brand piece of cooking or baking equipment is used for?



## scvha (Mar 9, 2012)

If anyone has information on what this device (pictured below) is used for, I would love to know! I recently purchased a box of Pottery Craft brand items at an estate sale and after researching this particular piece online, I can't figure out what it is. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I suspect the brass key isn't original to the piece. It looks like you roll something in or out through the slot  they way it's currently set up.

Where the slot is nested on the bottom and not the inside is even more curious.

If all else fails, send your pictures to Cook's Illustrated. They run a section on identifying such obscure items.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Postage stamp roll?


----------



## scvha (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for your responses! Sending pictures to Cook's Illustrated is a great suggestion and so is looking at this item as something other than a cooking/baking device (like a postage stamp roll).

The inside Pottery Craft or store sticker shows the Pottery Craft item number as 812 and an abbreviated description as CINN. TP. I was thinking that this device was somehow used with cinnamon rolls as a twister/turning pin or as a pastry filler/piercer for muffins.


----------



## lovelybunny (Mar 11, 2012)

"Cinn" could refer to the cinnamon color/glaze rather than what it's used for.  "TP"--Terracotta pottery??  Just a guess.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

just a guess that it might not have anything to do with cooking at all.....perhaps as a spool for fine yarn or thread for tatting lace or for doing fine crochet. i'm thinking the yarn or thread would be taken off the skein maybe and wrapped aroung the spool, thus that is why the edges are smooth. i'm not clear why it is ceramic except that if it's vintage it would be. i would also think that the pin would have been more of a dowel...as a said it's just a wild guess...very curious to find out though!

joey

question?...was there only one in your treasure box?


----------



## nzailsa (Mar 20, 2012)

,,,,


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

you're kidding?  who woulda thunk it... it sure seems like A LOT of trouble to go through to get the last bit out of a tube, even for the most frugal gourmet......wow!

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Split pins have have been used to squeeze tubes for a long time.  The explanation could be true, but doesn't give a reason for the ramekin or its slit; and it seems like more of a guess than anything else.  FWIW, I have neither guess nor explanation. 

BDL


----------



## nzailsa (Mar 20, 2012)

,,,


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

NZAilsa said:


> BDL
> 
> How about you google it and find out for yourself its not a guess as you say. Fact I have used one.
> 
> ...


Hey, chill out some. I hardly think BDL was being rude. You never mentioned that you had used one in your initial reply and the need for the ramekin or the slit certainly isn't clear from your initial reply. I think you are over-reacting here. BDL is one of the most helpful contributors to this site and the personal attack is hardly warranted.


----------



## nzailsa (Mar 20, 2012)

,,,


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm, what a Pitbull.  BDL even gave her credence about the squeeze..  What food comes in tubes?  Astronaut, spy-food, tomato paste and wasabi.  Anything else?  How 'bout toothpaste?  There you go, I solved the riddlle.  Yeah, yeah, that's what it is, a toothpaste squeezer-outer.  I remember, my friend invented it.  Say no more and play nice.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Anchovy paste, purred Basil, Oregano, and a host of other herbs, garlic paste,...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They sell re-usable empty tubes you can fill yourself for camping and hiking purposes. Fill them with jelly, peanut butter, mayo and more. Quite versatile really. Clean them out when you're done and use them again.

http://www.rei.com/product/696007/coghlans-squeeze-tubes-package-of-2


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For rolling Cinnamon Buns???? Or Rugalah???  (only kidding)


----------

